# pkg_descr error



## AndyG (Dec 6, 2010)

I am trying to install Firefox on a FreeBSD 8.0 release. I have gone to /usr/ports/www/firefox35 and done a `make install clean`

Everything was progressing fine until the installation/build halted with


```
===>   firefox-3.5.4,1 depends on package: nspr>=4.8 - found
===>   firefox-3.5.4,1 depends on executable: zip - not found
===>    Verifying install for zip in /usr/ports/archivers/zip
===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
===>  Extracting for zip-3.0
=> MD5 Checksum OK for zip30.zip.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for zip30.zip.
===>   zip-3.0 depends on executable: unzip - not found
===>    Verifying install for unzip in /usr/ports/archivers/unzip
===>  Installing for unzip-5.52_5
===>   Generating temporary packing list
** Missing pkg-descr for unzip-5.52_5.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/archivers/unzip.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/archivers/zip.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/firefox35.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/firefox35.
```


I went back to the original 8.0 CD and tried running sysinstall to install the package for Unzip, but nothing happened. If I go to the archivers/unzip folder and do a make install clean I get the same pkg_descr error and progress halts.

Any ideas how I move on from this. Before anyone suggests moving to 8.1 that is out of the question. The 8.0 kernel has been modified to incorporate Company software and drivers, and at this stage of the game we simply don't have time to port it all to 8.1.

thanks in advance

Andy


----------



## SirDice (Dec 6, 2010)

Your ports tree is seriously out of date. Update your ports tree and the zip/pkg-descr error will be fixed too.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 6, 2010)

Format your posts, AndyG.


----------



## AndyG (Dec 7, 2010)

I have updated my ports tree using `portsnap`

I retried to build firefox and made progress but I still get the following error with the zip[\FILE] package.


```
=> Attempting to fetch from ftp://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/3.5.4/source/.
firefox-3.5.4.source.tar.bz2                  100% of   44 MB  457 kBps 00m00s
===>  Extracting for firefox-3.5.4,1
=> MD5 Checksum OK for firefox-3.5.4.source.tar.bz2.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for firefox-3.5.4.source.tar.bz2.
===>   firefox-3.5.4,1 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.8.9 - found
===>  Patching for firefox-3.5.4,1
===>   firefox-3.5.4,1 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.8.9 - found
===>  Applying extra patch /usr/ports/www/firefox35/files/libsydney_oss
===>  Applying FreeBSD patches for firefox-3.5.4,1
/usr/bin/sed -i.bak -e 's|%%PTHREAD_LIBS%%|-lpthread|'  /usr/ports/www/firefox35/work/mozilla-1.9.1/storage/build/Makefile.in  
/usr/ports/www/firefox35/work/mozilla-1.9.1/db/sqlite3/src/Makefile.in
===>   firefox-3.5.4,1 depends on package: nspr>=4.8 - found
===>   firefox-3.5.4,1 depends on executable: zip - not found
===>    Verifying install for zip in /usr/ports/archivers/zip
===>  Installing for zip-3.0
===>   Generating temporary packing list
** Missing pkg-descr for zip-3.0.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/archivers/zip.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/firefox35.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/firefox35.
```

If I try [CMD=]portsnap update[/CMD] it still reports my ports tree as up to date.

Any ideas?

thanks


----------



## SirDice (Dec 7, 2010)

You didn't update properly. You still have the old versions (www/firefox35 is at 3.5.15,1).

Handbook: 4.5 Using the Ports Collection


----------



## AndyG (Dec 7, 2010)

I've been using the handbook to guide me!


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 7, 2010)

AndyG said:
			
		

> I've been using the handbook to guide me!



Please show what you did to update ports.  It's possible that a mirror still has old ports on it, but that doesn't happen often.

Oh, and firefox35 is obsolete.  The newest version is in www/firefox, currently at 3.6.12.

For reference: Upgrading FreeBSD Ports


----------

